# Phae III unphizzeled - launched today!



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks to the kindness of Tommy delivering some tubes to me, 12 "pipe bombs" left the launch pad today:lever:. In typical hurried fashion I forgot to put the individual notes in each tube - doh :frusty: ! And I forgot to bring my camera back to work to dowload a pic of all the tubes before mailing :tpd:. 

Also, this is all in good fun and I've smoked every stick I've sent but there aren't any anejos, sharks, padron 26's or 64's in these - & I will say the Puros Indios Viejo's still need rest (smoked one yesterday afternoon to see where they were at). So off to:

1. The Great State of Texas
2. The Great State of Georgia
3. The Great State of Indiana
4. The Great State of Virginia
5. The Great State of California
6. The Great State of Colorado
7. The Great State of Florida
8. The Great State of New Jersey
9. The Great State of Colorado again
10. The Great State of Florida again
11. The Great State of Arizona
12. An APO not near us!

No DC's - 1st class mail - lets see when they land.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

unphizzeled is quite the understatement! This should be interesting:clap2:


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sure these pipe bombs will inflict total devastation upon the 12 recipients and i'm not sure the notes will survive the blasts to begin with lol


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, can't wait to see the devastation! Looks like you went all out!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Unphizzled... Thats a word if I ever saw one! 

The last person to use that word was Snoop Dogg. For shizzle my bizzle of the leafizzle.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

WTG Shawn! These guys won't know what hit them brother!

Let me know when those "tubes" run out...and so everyone can continue to _"shake in their boots"!_


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Interested to see how this turns out......


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ShortFuse said:


> Unphizzled... Thats a word if I ever saw one!
> 
> The last person to use that word was Snoop Dogg. For shizzle my bizzle of the leafizzle.


Fo' rizzle, no phizzle, that's the dizzle, Shizzle!

Thom, you'd better explain to Shawn who Snoop Dogg is. He's like to assume you're talking about Charlie Brown.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

DANG.....this will be very interesting to see the outcome of this bombing run!!!!!Very nice Shawn!!!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Fo' rizzle, no phizzle, that's the dizzle, Shizzle!
> 
> Thom, you'd better explain to Shawn who Snoop Dogg is. He's like to assume you're talking about Charlie Brown.


For what its worth, it all sounds the same as the teacher from Charlie Brown.

Wah wha, wah-wha wha wah.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Unphizzled... Thats a word if I ever saw one!


I assume it is some dialect of llama-speak. :ask:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's a pic of the tubes before they went to the PO - sans notes...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Fo' rizzle, no phizzle, that's the dizzle, Shizzle!
> 
> Thom, you'd better explain to Shawn who Snoop Dogg is. He's like to assume you're talking about Charlie Brown.


Hey! I saw Snoop Dog on some show a month or so ago with that weirdo Justin Beiber. Damn -- I look younger than Snoop Dog - and I'm a heck of a lot more coherent!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Very nice, another cluster bomb on the way. 

Do you mind if I ask you how much shipping was? I am like you and if I could spend less on shipping I could spend more on cigars and thats to everyones benefit.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

$2.56 a tube if I remember correctly - and I'm like you - I just want to send cigars / not support USPS! If I would have sent them flat rate with DC it would have been like $6.02 or $6.08 so this really allows me to send out more sticks.

Now if I was sending Anejo's, Sharks, Padron 64's, 26's, Ashton VSG's, CC's then yeah - I'd do a DC#. But one thing I've learned from these is that 1st class mail gets there the same time as Priority most of the time, so ....?


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> $2.56 a tube if I remember correctly - and I'm like you - I just want to send cigars / not support USPS! If I would have sent them flat rate with DC it would have been like $6.02 or $6.08 so this really allows me to send out more sticks.
> 
> Now if I was sending Anejo's, Sharks, Padron 64's, 26's, Ashton VSG's, CC's then yeah - I'd do a DC#. But one thing I've learned from these is that 1st class mail gets there the same time as Priority most of the time, so ....?


since you know the postage you might be able to do it at home with click n ship. DC may be free or cheaper online that in the PO like it is with priority. The differences in shipping times will probably be evident on those longer distance packages like the CA, or HI or WA for you. Can't really be slower than UPS ground and it sounds a few bucks less that Priority or UPS.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

WTG Shawn! That's awesome they only cost 2 bucks and change to send. You may start a revolution with this. Jonathan is correct. It is exactly 5 bucks to send priority flat rate with DC if you print the label at home, but just north of 6 bucks at the PO including taxes.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> since you know the postage you might be able to do it at home with click n ship. DC may be free or cheaper online that in the PO like it is with priority. The differences in shipping times will probably be evident on those longer distance packages like the CA, or HI or WA for you. Can't really be slower than UPS ground and it sounds a few bucks less that Priority or UPS.


When I checked on the USPS offer (you get a scale & bunch of stuff free for signing up) I could have sworn that you were obligated to a $15 fee per month after?? Maybe I misread that but I thought there was a monthly fee associated with doing everything from your computer??

Please enlighten me if I'm wrong because I did look into it before???


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> When I checked on the USPS offer (you get a scale & bunch of stuff free for signing up) I could have sworn that you were obligated to a $15 fee per month after?? Maybe I misread that but I thought there was a monthly fee associated with doing everything from your computer??
> 
> Please enlighten me if I'm wrong because I did look into it before???


It's free to use the online postage if you send priority. Makes it $5 including DC for a flat rate small box. You can have thme come by and pick it up, or drop it in any mail receptacle.

If you want to use first class, then yeah there's a minimum.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> When I checked on the USPS offer (you get a scale & bunch of stuff free for signing up) I could have sworn that you were obligated to a $15 fee per month after?? Maybe I misread that but I thought there was a monthly fee associated with doing everything from your computer??
> 
> Please enlighten me if I'm wrong because I did look into it before???


I never signed up to get anything, and have only shipped priority. Don't you spend more than $15 a month anyway? There is no fee from the computer and many things are cheaper (90 cents less for small flat rate with DC). May want to see if you can save any with 1st class too. The only costs I have are $5 for each flat rate package. Either way there is no waiting in line, all you'd have to do is drop it in your mailbox or in the bin anywhere.

_________

if there is a minimum, is it $15 for your account, or must you spend $15 for first class postage a month, regardless of any other packages like priority boxes?


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I'm pretty sure all 12 pipe bombs (packaging courtesy of Tommy -quo155) have arrived but I'm pretty excited about heading to Vegas at the crack of dawn tomorrow - still packing - still deciding over cigars, etc (dealing with the wife = "do you have this, do you have that, do you have what we dont need, do you have what we do need, etc, etc).

But it was a fun little project - appears it all made it safely. So what's next?? I don't know but stay tuned....


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


>


That's one nice looking mazo!!!!!!

:ss


----------

